# Damp patch on floor



## sparton (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just discovered a damp patch on the drivers side foot well and have traced the problem to behind the Drivers seat.
Having now stripped out the boot I have located a container of some kind behing the passenger seat in the boot compartment.
This container has two tubes running into the car at aprox. the location of the damp. Does anyone know what the container is BEFORE I remove seats, carper etc.
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Sounds like the drip tray , the pipes to it are from the water drains from around the roof , Roadster yes ? These go into the drip tray the drip tray then gets rid of the water through the floor onto the road , if the drip tray gets blocked with crap it will then flow into the car thus wet carpet behind the seat, i did not know you could get to this through the boot, have Seen this prob on here a few times now , some have had to remove seat and carpet to get to it , some have gone to dealers or stealers i should say with a labour charge of around £400.00. So now you have got to it and one either side, clean it all out then dry out the best you can . NOt had this prob touch wood , tapping my head :wink: would also say try and test the pipes to se they are clear plus the drain from the tray through to the floor, dont know what these look like so cannot say what to use. Would be good to see pics of this if you can , also did you have to remove all the boot lining to get to this at the bulk end where yuo would be able to see the Bose amp ???? if you have bose that is .cos you got me thinking now , as have noticed the driver side seat belt does fell damp at times and i guess that comes from behind there somewhere...have removed all panels behind the seats B4 to get to cd changer to remove ,but was not realy looking for anthing else. Cheers


----------



## sparton (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi
Your suggestion re drip tray turns out to be the problem for sure.
I have now stripped the boot and drivers side interior (which was no small job) only to find that the drip tray on the drivers' side parcel shelf is blocked forcing the water to remain in the car. My problem now is HOW TO CLEAR THE BLOCKAGE. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
The container in the boot (which I thought might be the problem) is actually the hydraulic pump for the soft top. The good news is AUDI cut no corners when it comes to painting the body, the entire (now) exposed area is painted to the same standard as the exterior and showing now signs of corrosion as a result of the water / damp problem.
I will take some pictures and send them to you. I'm not sure how to post them on the forum so if you give me your email address I will send them to it.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

Have sent you a Pm :wink:


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

I have exactly the same problem on my TTR. There's definately no leak from the roof, so it must be coming in from some where else. Had the car in the garage to diagnose on Friday and they weren't sure of the problem, so i'll use the above post and maybe it will help them diagnose it


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

oooooooo this could be the problem i am having 

the pcistures which were sent between u guys could u send me please


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Not aware that there is one already for this problem, but it would be great if you guys between you (especially with pics) could put together a "How to"

I had water leaking into my other audi a couple of weeks ago and the help of a US forum proved invaluable. Turned out to be blocked drains in air conditioning unit and engine compartment.


----------



## sparton (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I managed to sort out the problem quite easily in the end. I had no 
need to strip the boot out but at least I now know it is sound and dry.
I removed the rear wheel and then the plastic inner guard; this revealed the 
outlet tube from the drip tray behind the drivers seat. It has to be said 
that the tube is very flimsy clear plastic with what seems to be a coiled 
wire inside it. I poured some water into the drip tray and it went nowhere 
just remained in the tray. (A blockage for sure)
I then experimented by trying to suck the blockage out with a vacuum cleaner 
from the outside; this didn't't work so I then fired up the compressor with 
a fine air jet attachment. I stuck this into the tube and was hit up the 
face with an array of S**T.
Tried the drip tray again but still no luck so I stuck the airline into the 
drip tray at the drain point, this dislodged the blockage by blowing it into 
the back shelf. I poured gallons of water through the drip tray and watched 
it pouring out, bringing with it all sorts of crap, but eventually it was 
poring pure clean water at quite a pace (job done I hope)
I will see how it works on a wet day and post an update.
The only thing that concerns me is the quality of the tube itself and the 
amount of work involved in changing it. (Hood off job)
I also put the air line into the other drip tray (even though it was 
working fine) It blew some crap back at me so I may have avoided a problem 
in the future.
I also removed the seats, carpet, and centre consol back panels (Stripped 
out the interior basically) in my attempt to solve the problem.
(NOT RECOMMENDED UNLESS YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TOOLS FOR THE JOB) (And a day to 
spare) but an interesting exercise never the less as it has cured the 
irritating squeak, which I thought, was coming from the dash.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

thank you so so much

i am going to try and clean the blockage if i have one as i am praying i dont need a new roof


----------



## sparton (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi
I took a few pictures but have no idea how to upload them to the forum. If you send me a private message including you email address I will send them to you.

Cheers


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

shell said:


> thank you so so much
> 
> i am going to try and clean the blockage if i have one as i am praying i dont need a new roof


 It wont be the roof for sure, Mine was leaking throught he driver side window , only a little but enough to soak the foot well , Dean @ 4rings sorted this for me in the endas this turned out to be the rubbers that run inside the roof edge , ie the parts thew window goes up against were all out of line , these all slide into the frame work , There was a few gaps plus buching up , plus the window was not tight enough against the seals so was adjusted inwards a little as this can be done . This cured the prob and have no more leaks from there . 
Leaks are usualy down to door /window seals or blocked drip trays , not realy a good design if these block up and you cannot get to them with ease, but then again , NOt designed for us to get our grubby mitts in there and start taking it apart , so the dealers steel your cash


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

your damn right about that


----------



## sparton (Mar 10, 2008)

Just updating one month on. The drip tray was definitely the problem as no water has made its way into the car since I sorted the problem. The weather has been chucking it down and no damp at all.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Is it all still dry?


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

Right, I have the same problem - a wet floor area under the drivers seat. The passenger side is completely fine as is the drivers foot well so chances are I have a leaky overflow pipe rather than a bad window seal?

Did anyone else complete the above job, any images or feedback for me?


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

shell said:


> oooooooo this could be the problem i am having
> 
> the pcistures which were sent between u guys could u send me please


Did you get the pictures?
Could I have them too?


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

sparton said:


> Just updating one month on. The drip tray was definitely the problem as no water has made its way into the car since I sorted the problem. The weather has been chucking it down and no damp at all.


Where exactly is the drip tray, and how do I access it on my TTR? I got the impression it was near the roof/what would be the parcel shelf, however I'm getting confused with whatever is being mentioned behind the rear wheel?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

the driop tray is the tray were the water runs of the roof bottom if u get me

all i did was stick a metal rod down it and it cleared it and not had a problem since i didnt take anything apart too

its very hard to get to as well due to it being a tight squeeze


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

hi guys, well i've found the tray behind the drivers seat and pured some water into it, however all the water pured out the bottom straight away - does this mean the pipe isn't blocked?

I blasted some air down the tray, however didn't got to the extend of removing the rear wheel etc to expose the pipe!


----------



## Audi-Sport (Jan 2, 2009)

Well after blasting some air down the tray, I then discovered the seal at the rear of the car where the roof meets the top of the rear panel was coming away, so I gave it a really good clean and re-sealed it with some special black stuff used to fit car windscreen and.. two weeks on, and alot of rain all is now dry! Wu-hoo! 8)


----------



## anthony.reay (Dec 8, 2009)

t t convertible. very wet carpet passenger side foot well
have read through similar problems on forum but they seem to have wet/damp carpet behind seats.
are there rain drain off pipes from windscreen area that could be blocked causing this problem
or is it due to blocked rain drain off pipes in boot that are the cause.


----------



## pimpmobil (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Im new to the TT forum and as meny of you i have found water in the pasanger footwell, but also in my glove box. Any help would be much appreciated.
The rear driptrays & pipes are all clear.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi I am new to this forum. I have a 3.2 manual roadster which I have discovered that there is water on the foot boards after it has rained but no water inside the cab.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

anthony.reay said:


> t t convertible. very wet carpet passenger side foot well
> have read through similar problems on forum but they seem to have wet/damp carpet behind seats.
> are there rain drain off pipes from windscreen area that could be blocked causing this problem
> or is it due to blocked rain drain off pipes in boot that are the cause.


mine was wet in the drivers foot-well, it was down to a gromit that the bonnet release cable went through in the bulkhead and water was coming through there. I have heard that water can enter under the plastic cover at the base of the windscreen


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

no water or dampness as my "baby" sees little bad weather, but last week while cleaning the rear window i noticed it is separating from the top a little in the corner. got a tube of primerless to auto glass urethane adhesive from the local glass shop, it should do the job!!


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Hey! Welcome to the wonderful world of roadster owners! :lol:

I'm glad you managed to solve the issue by just unblocking the pipes.. You seem to have the fragile condom-type pipes so be careful when cleaning them, if you break them you will need to strip half-of the car to replace the pipes.

I've made a pretty comprehensive post about that with pictures here:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1276057

The pipes are really fragile, they tend to disintegrate themselves alone with time...


----------



## dbcool (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi yes i'd love to see the images as they have gone from here - if anyone still has them?


----------

